# Indiana Trails- anyone have any favorites?



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

This is a question to all the Hoosiers out there!( or anyone who has ridden in IN) I live in southern IN, and I'm wanting to know, what are the good trails for IN? Any favorite camping spots that are horse accessible/ have horse trails/horse friendly?? I would love to know! Any responses would be great


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Where at are you if you don't mind me asking? I'm in Scottsburg, I love the Henryville (Clark state forest) trails! I havn't been many other places though. 
Need a riding buddy? I could always use another.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm out in the evansville/ Princeton/ Hazleton area . That's over a 2 hour drive for me, I would love a riding buddy but being only almost 17 I don't think my parents would allow lol


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Here are the state parks that have trails/horse camping.

Find Campgrounds - Indiana Department of Natural Resources

I like to go to Brown County if my horses aren't in shape yet because they have about every type of trail. Once in shape then Deam or Henryville (federal which is why it isn't listed in the link) is great riding. Harrison/Crawford (I think it's a federal park too) is gorgeous. Sorry I can't be of more help to places in your area as I'm in the south central part of the state too.

Foxes, I'm in the Salem area so we're practically neighbors.LOL


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm from Sullivan. I've heard that Greene-Sullivan forest has beautiful trails. I haven't been yet but hopefully will this fall!  I think it would be fun to meet up with some fellow horse people!


----------



## INAppy (Sep 3, 2009)

*Indiana riding*

Indiana has great riding. Hickory Ridge or Obannon are one of my favorites. Only place better is Shawnee in Illinois


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Any one on here know if the trails along White River on the southwest side of Indy are still open? I spent a lot of time on those trails from the mid 80's to the mid 90's since I lived right across the road from them. Most of the people I rode with back then have since died or moved away. At one time they were talking about making trails all the way to the zoo but I don't know if that ever happened.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in Indiana too! Thanks for all the suggestions! I've only gone trail riding around the barn, but one day I'll get a truck and trailer and check out all these places you're recommending


----------



## Hally1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

I live just south of Vincennes Indiana, Green Sullivan is really pretty. My favorite place local is Pike State Forest in Winslow, In. It's small but quieter and has some really nice trails. The campground is also really nice. Each campground has a fire pit, picnic table, and hitching post. Try there sometime.


----------



## Jim920 (Aug 18, 2014)

Clark State ( Henryville) is great along with Deam Lake.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure how far ya wanna drive, but, potato creek state park has some nice trails. Decent campground and it's getting close to good riding weather.
Here's a few from a week or so ago. Wife and daughter went during the week and said there was 2 other horses there.


----------



## ladywade1990 (Aug 25, 2014)

Where in greene Sullivan can you buy tags or what would you do if you and husband just want to camp and trail ride on labor day weekend only don't really want to buy tags just for the weekend :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I second Potato Creek, if you come up north. My favorite place to camp! Wide trails and a nice mix of woods and open. But it gets insanely full on holiday weekends. Empty if you go during the week. We had the whole camp to ourselves one time, it was nice.

Tippecanoe isn't my "thing", but it's another nice place to ride. Trails are narrower, single file most of the time. No power in the horse camp. Trails are marked weirdly, at least to me. But nice trails, none the less.


----------

